# My little man, Charlie!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

here he is, feeling much better. He truly is a fighter, just look at his goofy face, he ain't ready to go anywhere yet.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that little guy is a fighter! (and looks like a happy one). He's got good friends - Sadie still has the bestest long ears


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> that little guy is a fighter! (and looks like a happy one). He's got good friends - Sadie still has the bestest long ears


I don't think she will ever grow into those Dumbo Ears...LOL


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Keep on fightin' Charlie!  Nice pictures, good to see him!  Love the 1st picture!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is looking fiesty toi me, Way to go CHarlie!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Keep on fightin' Charlie!  Nice pictures, good to see him!  Love the 1st picture!


 I think he was telling Rusty ha ha I got all the bones.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love that first picture of Mr Fiesty!!!! sticking his tongue out at that bad C word. In that last picture it looks like him and Sadie are having a very important discussion that you are interupting. 
Give that boy a big hug and kiss from his SS


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Love that first picture of Mr Fiesty!!!! sticking his tongue out at that bad C word. In that last picture it looks like him and Sadie are having a very important discussion that you are interupting.
> Give that boy a big hug and kiss from his SS


LOL, Sadie bugs him to death, have to get her all the time, she wants to play, Charlie don't. It's a constant battle to keep her of of him.
Hug and kisses given:wavey:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He's such a cute little guy. Glad to hear he's doing better!
Keep fighting, Charlie. You've got a lot of people pulling for you! :smooch:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> He's such a cute little guy. Glad to hear he's doing better!
> Keep fighting, Charlie. You've got a lot of people pulling for you! :smooch:


Thanks, you guy's are great. I know if it was not for all the prayers on here he probably would be gone already. I just love you all.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

AWWWWWWW. LOOK AT HIM. WHAT A LITTLE FIGHTER :smooch: STILL KEEPING CHARLIE IN MY THOUGHTS & PRAYERS! STAY HEALTHY LITTLE CHARLIE!! LOVE THE PIC'S ESPECIALLY THE FIRST ONE!

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

Charlie is too cute! Keep up the fight little man!

Darlene


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

glad to see Charlie looking and feeling better


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again from Mr Feisty


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so happy Charlie is fighting his way forward. He looks great in the pics you posted. He knows how good he has it with you and he's not giving that up!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Charlie never fails to give me a smile. Way to keep on fighting Charlie! You're a suvivor boy!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh Claudia that is just so great that Charlie's feeling better!! He really looks spunky! I love the 1st picture of him


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Way to go Charlie. He looks so happy, and thats the most important. I love Sadie!! She has the cutest face Claudia. Taegan wants to know if she can come and bug her to play, her "old guys" get tired way too quickly.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Way to go Charlie. He looks so happy, and thats the most important. I love Sadie!! She has the cutest face Claudia. Taegan wants to know if she can come and bug her to play, her "old guys" get tired way too quickly.


Sure anytime, Sadie loves to play, she made a new friend tonight a big old boxer, he was so sweet.


----------

